
Facebook shuts down robots after they invent their own language - akg_67
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2017/08/01/facebook-shuts-robots-invent-language/
======
roddux
Such an extraordinarily clickbait headline. I'm saddened that mainstream media
has fallen to such lows. Anyway, the bots started speaking "shorthand English"
(gibberish) to each other -- which probably wasn't very useful for training a
human-facing chatbot -- so were shut down.

